# Looking forward to this day .



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello. Hope everyone is OK . Me I am happy this day has come as I go to the hospital to see the Doctor about my breathing trouble can not wait will let you know how I get on . It is raining the now but I do not care as I have this on my mind . Stopping now even all thou I do not see him till after noon but will not get seen on time never do . Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Just back from hospital and guess what my X-ray was fine no fluid near my Lungs witch is great but why am I finding it hard to breath right and why am I coughing so much . He gave me new antibiotics to take for 3 weeks and I have to go back and see him again in 4 weeks time great . I knew something like this would happen it all ways does when I see my Doctor here in Ayr. I am stopping now no knowing what now .purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

